# Thomas Drywall Products



## Cyian (Dec 16, 2008)

I ran into this mud in the Southwest (California). I always use Hamilton but heard the guys that used to run Hamilton now own Thomas Drywall Products.

Has anyone used this product? Can someone give me a run down on performance and pricing?

Thanks in advance.


----------

